# Compressus?



## tomek

Today I bought .id please

akvarium 140 galona


----------



## Da' Manster!

I'd say compressus!...


----------



## memento

I'd say marginatus.


----------



## tomek

what is the difference between these two types of fisch?


----------



## Da' Manster!

yeah, could possibly be Marginatus as well.


----------



## memento

In compressus, the alignment of anal and dorsal fin is diferent.

In compressus, the alignment of anal and dorsal fin is diferent.


----------



## tomek

thanks I got it for 45 euros


----------



## Da' Manster!

tomek said:


> thanks I got it for 45 euros


45 euros is equivalent to $60 USD!...Damn good deal on that fish!...


----------



## tomek

does fish show agressivnes at young age or at mature age? Lets say; this fish is in my tank for 3 days and doesn't swim so much it is constantly in one place , if I move my arm towards her fish escapes. I had red belly and they were very timid that is why I bought searsalamus so I dont have to be careful when approaching tank


----------



## Da' Manster!

it depends on the fish's personality...but generally speaking, and as a rule of thumb, most piranha get aggressive as they start to mature and get older..but members here have also had juvi's that start to finger chase right from the beginning...so it really does depend on the fish...if this is the sole reason why you got into piranhas then you will be disappointed...you have to be very patient with these fish as it takes time for them to come out of their shells.


----------



## tomek

I bought fisch bechouse I like piranhas however He would like to show some aggression later that is not afraid as red bely I noticed when I turn out the light, then swim all around the tank, and while the light is on at a standstill

excuse my bad English


----------



## Da' Manster!

that is pretty normal behavior, tomek...don't worry they will eventually come out of their shell sooner or later...You just have to be patient...


----------



## Ja'eh

S. sanchezi.


----------



## jadecade

marginatus frm argentina look identical to those


----------

